# achat film sur apple tv



## in_fine (12 Janvier 2013)

bonsoir,

impossible d'acheter un film via apple tv, je peux louer mais pas acheter ; l'icône achat n'apparait pas

une idée ?


----------



## aurique (12 Janvier 2013)

Normal !! 

Si tu veux acheter un film, il faut que tu passe par iTunes de ton ordi (Mac ou PC) et ensuite, via la biblio partagée tu peux le regarder sur ta TV.

Sur les anciennes ATV ( Avec disque dur), c'était possible.


----------

